# 05 Switchback specs



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*switchback*

ATA is 33'' and brace height is 7'' don"t worry about tiller just turn bolts all the way in & back them out evenly to your desired poundage....


----------



## 2fast4u (Mar 2, 2008)

THOMASBOW1 said:


> ATA is 33'' and brace height is 7'' don"t worry about tiller just turn bolts all the way in & back them out evenly to your desired poundage....


Thanks THOMASBOW1


----------

